# Just Testing



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Vostok Century Time CK1










and Citizen Military Style


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

looking good mac


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> looking good mac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Paul







Still not as good as I used to do photographing old cameras









Watches are a real pig to get right


----------

